# Suggestion on fish to join my new tank



## parfs (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi guys and gals

have just setup my replacement tank which is a 35litre tank. Current inhabitant is 1 ranchu, gotta wait a week before I can can put another in. What would you think would be a good option to join him? Would like to get a loach or plec as well, what would be better? Any help or direction would be appreciated.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

So your tank is around 10 gallons correct?
The problem with having goldfish is the fact that they need a rather large tank because of their size and the amount of waste they produce. 
Goldfish also prefer relatively cold water, which limits your options for other fish.

I say put nothing else in that tank and upgrade to a 55 gallon. That will keep your goldfish happy, and then you can look into other fish. But that just my opinion.

Wait and see what others have to say.


----------



## parfs (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks pleco. About 10g is correct if on American conversion. Was thinking of getting second tank but don't have a huge amount of room. Would like to get tropical but not all that confident at the moment.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Well the only way to build confidence is to start. IMO keeping goldfish is harder than tropical.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

you cant put a 2nd one in there if you intend to keep them for a long time. you can, but that would mean all the more work maitaining the tank and your golds will eventually stunt....


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Get a larger tank and you keep more goldfish without having to worry about room. A 55 gallon or larger will hold fancies for their entire life.


----------

